# Where do we all live?



## bassClef

A poll can only have 10 items max, so this can't be all-inclusive, but it will give us an idea of graphical breakdown for members. I'm thinking most people here are from the US with the UK 2nd, but I may be wrong!


----------



## jhar26

Belgium.  (three smilies because the message needs to have a minimum of ten characters )


----------



## bassClef

This won't work without the poll - why do does the poll have to be added as a separate step to creating the thread? The 10 minute limit between starting the thread and creating the poll is too short! (I was pondering on the bands for continental Europe for too long...).


----------



## handlebar

The beautiful Pacific Northwest part of the USA. Vancouver,Washington to be more precise.


----------



## Tapkaara

I live in Lakeside, a rural community about 30 minutes to the east of downtown San Diego.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan

*The Philippine Archipelago* ...30 km from the Capital


----------



## bdelykleon

Here:









Niterói, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil


----------



## Jaime77

I live in ... Ireland, south coast, surrounded by farmland.


----------



## Jaime77

here is a photo from my window:


----------



## starry

I'm in London at present, but I was from Hull originally.



Tapkaara said:


> I live in Lakeside, a rural community about 30 minutes to the east of downtown San Diego.


Do you follow the Chargers?


----------



## Tapkaara

starry said:


> I'm in London at present, but I was from Hull originally.
> 
> Do you follow the Chargers?


I'm a horrible fair weather fan. I only follow them when they are doing well!


----------



## Scott Good

handlebar said:


> The beautiful Pacific Northwest part of the USA. Vancouver,Washington to be more precise.


I'm Vancouver as well...but, north of the border.

View attachment 571


----------



## Taneyev

Buenos Aires. But it should be named "malos aires"


----------



## Kuntster

I live in Phoenix, it's a bright 103F today


----------



## Conservationist

Under a freeway, with my shopping cart of possessions.


----------



## bdelykleon

Taneyev said:


> Buenos Aires. But it should be named "malos aires"


Oh, things are not going quite well down there. A pity,it is by far the best city in South America...


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I live on Krypton.

But seriously- Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, in historic Chestnut Hill and close to the largest urban park system in the world.

This bridge is very close to my house:


----------



## Sid James

Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

jezbo said:


> This won't work without the poll...


I took the liberty of creating a poll on this topic.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Atlanta, Georgia*

I live in Atlanta, GA but from Chicago, Illinois. Been here almost 20 years now.


----------



## Tockley

I live in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## JoeGreen

Paradise Hills Neighborhood of sunny San Diego, California

we even, much to my surprise, have a Wikipedia page!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradise_Hills,_San_Diego,_California


----------



## Mirror Image

This is where I live ---- a cave. The villagers come down to the cave and wake me every six months to tell me I'm still alive.


----------



## Weston

Nashville, Tennessee, USA, a.k.a Music City, USA for reasons that have always eluded me.


----------



## andruini

Cuernavaca, Mexico.. Just south of Mexico City..


----------



## Yosser

Tapkaara said:


> I'm a horrible fair weather fan. I only follow them when they are doing well!


Wretch! Well, ok. I own up. I re-located in SD the year Bobby Ross and Stan Humphries took the Chargers to the Superbowl. The city went nuts. I thought this was normal. Until we got slaughtered and Chargers fans had to skulk around, hiding in downmarket bars.

Then some idiot, probably Spanos, got Ryan Leaf! The rest is history. Even a LaDanien Tomlinson can't do it on his own, not even with an ancient, but genial Doug Flutie mixing it up.

I don't know whether the Chargers predilection for underperforming reflects the character of the local populace or just the stubborn ignorance of the owners, but I have the feeling that this dog barks but don't bite.

Nevertheless, come August..... sigh....


----------



## UniverseInfinite

hahahaha... just look for UniverseInfinite's location. However, awe/shock fills that place now...


----------



## JoeGreen

Yosser said:


> Wretch! Well, ok. I own up. I re-located in SD the year Bobby Ross and Stan Humphries took the Chargers to the Superbowl. The city went nuts. I thought this was normal. Until we got slaughtered and Chargers fans had to skulk around, hiding in downmarket bars.
> 
> Then some idiot, probably Spanos, got Ryan Leaf! The rest is history. Even a LaDanien Tomlinson can't do it on his own, not even with an ancient, but genial Doug Flutie mixing it up.
> 
> I don't know whether the Chargers predilection for underperforming reflects the character of the local populace or just the stubborn ignorance of the owners, but I have the feeling that this dog barks but don't bite.
> 
> Nevertheless, come August..... sigh....


I blame Spanos. Boy, my U.S. History teacher in High School really hated the guy. lol. But in all fairness I'm not much of a Football fan.


----------



## classidaho

on a small horse ranch west of Boise, Idaho


----------



## Mirror Image

classidaho said:


> on a small horse ranch west of Boise, Idaho


I bet you get tired of dishes with potatoes in them don't you?


----------



## classidaho

I really do miss potatoes on my 6 year old 'low carb diet'!


----------



## Mirror Image

classidaho said:


> I really do miss potatoes on my 6 year old 'low carb diet'!


I'm on a diet too it's called the "I've Given Up" diet.


----------



## Barry

Nashville,Tennessee


----------



## Zuo17

*Can anyone guess where I live?*(_No cheating!Don't look at profile!_) 

Until again,
Zach


----------



## Tapkaara

Zuo17 said:


> *Can anyone guess where I live?*(_No cheating!Don't look at profile!_)
> 
> Until again,
> Zach


Siberia...?


----------



## JoeGreen

ah yes, the unbearable beaches of Siberia.


----------



## Methodistgirl

"The Best Town on Earth" Madisonville,Ky.  
judy tooley


----------



## danae

The most beauuuutiful city in the world, Athens, full of hospitality, sincerity, friendly faces and people who go out of their way to make you feel at home and at ease!!!


----------



## Zuo17

Nope, I do not live in *Siberia*...._keep guessing!_ 

Until again,
Zach

P.S. Here's another hint: _This little guy is a native from where I live._


----------



## Mirror Image

Zuo17 said:


> Nope, I do not live in *Siberia*...._keep guessing!_
> 
> Until again,
> Zach
> 
> P.S. Here's another hint: _This little guy is a native from where I live._


The Galapagos Islands?


----------



## Zuo17

_I'm not a Charles Darwin, hahahaha_ =P

However, you are right that the little guy *is a turtle*...but not a turtle from the Galapagos Islands... So, the question is ...*what type of turtle is he?* _*Jeopardy theme plays*
_
Until again,
Zach


----------



## Mirror Image

Zuo17 said:


> _I'm not a Charles Darwin, hahahaha_ =P
> 
> However, you are right that the little guy *is a turtle*...but not a turtle from the Galapagos Islands... So, the question is ...*what type of turtle is he?* _*Jeopardy theme plays*
> _
> Until again,
> Zach


Cayman Islands? Jamaica? Cancun, Mexico? Bermuda? Puerto Rico? Florida?


----------



## Zuo17

Nope, keep guessing! =P

Until again,
Zach


----------



## Mirror Image

Zuo17 said:


> Nope, keep guessing! =P
> 
> Until again,
> Zach


Why don't you just tell us? I'm tired of this game.


----------



## Zuo17

Fine, *Hawaii.* _Has anyone been visited here before?_

I've never thought our beaches would ever be compared to the beaches in Siberia, haha 

Until again,
Zach


----------



## Mirror Image

Zuo17 said:


> Fine, *Hawaii.* _Has anyone been visited here before?_
> 
> I've never thought our beaches would ever be compared to the beaches in Siberia, haha
> 
> Until again,
> Zach


Hawaii? Well how about that. Can you get me a good deal one some pineapple?


----------



## Zuo17

Fine, *Hawaii.* _Has anyone visited here before?_

I've never thought our beaches would ever be compared to the beaches in Siberia, haha 

Until again,
Zach


----------



## Mirror Image

Zuo17 said:


> Fine, *Hawaii.* _Has anyone been visited here before?_
> 
> I've never thought our beaches would ever be compared to the beaches in Siberia, haha
> 
> Until again,
> Zach


I thought I just replied to this post. Anyway, can you get me a good deal on a lei? I'm think of wearing one when I visit Siberia next summer.


----------



## Zuo17

Sorry, I guess it was glitch or error, and I accidentally posted the same post twice. 

_Pineapples and leis?_ How about an *Ukulele*(_It's a small guitar instrument_)? Or...how about a trade? What good tourist commodities do you have there in Georgia? 

Until again,
Zach


----------



## Mirror Image

Zuo17 said:


> Sorry, I guess it was glitch or error, and I accidentally posted the same post twice.
> 
> _Pineapples and leis?_ How about an *Ukulele*(_It's a small guitar instrument_)? Or...how about a trade? What good tourist commodities do you have there in Georgia?
> 
> Until again,
> Zach


Peaches and peanuts.

By the way, I know what a ukulele is. I wasn't born yesterday.


----------



## Zuo17

Peaches and peanuts...yum.

I'm guessing you've heard or have recordings of Ukulele/ Hawaiian music? It's an interesting genre of music. 

Until again,
Zach


----------



## Mirror Image

Zuo17 said:


> Peaches and peanuts...yum.
> 
> I'm guessing you've heard or have recordings of Ukulele/ Hawaiian music? It's an interesting genre of music.
> 
> Until again,
> Zach


No, I haven't heard any Hawaiian music, but if me learning the ukulele gets me a beautiful Hawaiian woman than I'm all for that.


----------



## Zuo17

> but if me learning the ukulele gets me a beautiful Hawaiian woman than I'm all for that.


*HAHAHAHA*! _Maybe I should do that too, thanks for the idea._ 

Until again,
Zach


----------



## trazom

Huntington Beach, California. It's a nice little city. I'm not really interested in surfing, but I really do appreciate the onshore breeze during the summer.


----------



## Conor71

Perth - Capital of sunny Western Australia


----------



## mueske

Belgium

Meh ... nothing else to say really, it's rahter dull living here.

Oh, and Handlebar, I'm jealous! North west USA looks so beautiful, I'd love to go there some day!


----------



## Conservationist

mueske said:


> Meh ... nothing else to say really, it's rahter dull living here.


Probably means it's well-adjusted. Here in the big city, it's never dull as you dodge urban conflict. By the way, your car is now my car. And your neighbors are about to have a domestic dispute/riot which means your yard may be on fire soon. What were you saying about dull?


----------



## mueske

Conservationist said:


> Probably means it's well-adjusted. Here in the big city, it's never dull as you dodge urban conflict. By the way, your car is now my car. And your neighbors are about to have a domestic dispute/riot which means your yard may be on fire soon. What were you saying about dull?


Doesn't change the fact that is still dull where I'm living... Though I wouldn't want to live in the city either.

Belgium just isn't a very beautiful country in my opinion, I'd much rather live in North-West USA, Canada or Russia.


----------



## Mirror Image

mueske said:


> Doesn't change the fact that is still dull where I'm living... Though I wouldn't want to live in the city either.
> 
> Belgium just isn't a very beautiful country in my opinion, I'd much rather live in North-West USA, Canada or Russia.


You want to live in Russia? I never heard anyone wanting to leave another country to go live in Russia. That's probably one of the craziest things I've read all year.

Anyway, you think Russia won't be dull? Are you kidding me? There's no life, no kind of vegetation can grow there, and the atmosphere just seems gloomy and depressing. I would live in Belgium anyday.

While you may find your country dull or whatever, I would take dull over depressing anyday. By the way, I don't think you'll be able to stand one Winter in Russia. You'll be screaming for Belgium in no time.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> Anyway, you think Russia won't be dull? Are you kidding me? There's no life, no kind of vegetation can grow there,


???????????????


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> ???????????????


I'm just trying to get this guy more enthusiastic about his own country. I would love to visit Belgium one day, but I guess I would have to know some French and German to get around wouldn't I?


----------



## Conservationist

Mirror Image said:


> You want to live in Russia? I never heard anyone wanting to leave another country to go live in Russia.


Yeah, I wouldn't want to live in Russia. Average IQ of 96, crime-ridden, and a history of failure.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> I'm just trying to get this guy more enthusiastic about his own country. I would love to visit Belgium one day, but I guess I would have to know some French and German to get around wouldn't I?


A lot of people don't realize that German is an official language in Belgium, but it is certainly a minority language.

French or Flemish (Dutch) are the languages you'd want to know.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Conservationist said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't want to live in Russia. Average IQ of 96, crime-ridden, and a history of failure.


Oh my... WTF?


----------



## mueske

Mirror Image said:


> You want to live in Russia? I never heard anyone wanting to leave another country to go live in Russia. That's probably one of the craziest things I've read all year.
> 
> Anyway, you think Russia won't be dull? Are you kidding me? There's no life, no kind of vegetation can grow there, and the atmosphere just seems gloomy and depressing. I would live in Belgium anyday.
> 
> While you may find your country dull or whatever, I would take dull over depressing anyday. By the way, I don't think you'll be able to stand one Winter in Russia. You'll be screaming for Belgium in no time.


There is no life in Russia? Russia harbors some of the biggest forests in Europe, has a very diverce wild life and a population of 140 million. Saying 'there is no life', is down right stupid.

I'd take gloomy over dull anyday. Not that I find Russia gloomy, it gives me more a feeling of isolation, which I find interesting.

I think I know how much cold I can handle. Don't you think I'm aware of the fact that Russia can get mighty cold? It's not something you can't get used to, and I've always been very tolerant of cold. Besides, Russia is huge, there are places where the climate isn't that extreme. The average temperature in cities like Moscow or St- Petersburg isn't that low.



Mirror Image said:


> I'm just trying to get this guy more enthusiastic about his own country.


What's it to you how 'enthousiastic' I am? And on a similar note, why would you want to visist Belgium, any reason?


----------



## Bach

Some people are just so desperate to get out of the deep south, they'd even go to Belgium


----------



## Bach

Currently:









Walton-on-Thames. A suburb outside London.

In October:










Oxford.


----------



## Taneyev

I visit Oxford twice, both in winter. Marvellous city. I Love it. But I couldn't find Inspector Morse!.


----------



## mueske

Bach said:


> Some people are just so desperate to get out of the deep south, they'd even go to Belgium


That made me chuckle! Honestly, Southern USA is somewhere I would never voluntarily want to go to.


----------



## Conservationist

Lisztfreak said:


> Oh my... WTF?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQ_and_the_Wealth_of_Nations


----------



## Lisztfreak

Conservationist said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQ_and_the_Wealth_of_Nations


To believe a disputable article about a racist quasi-scientific book? I don't think so.


----------



## Taneyev

nicky5 said:


> I visit Oxford twice, both in winter...............................
> 
> get more solutions


He visitado Oxford dos veces, ambas en invierno. Maravillosa ciudad. La amo. Pero no pude encontrar al Inspector Morse!
Estás satisfecho ahora, Nicky?


----------



## Conservationist

Lisztfreak said:


> To believe a disputable article about a racist quasi-scientific book?


Please disprove it then. Wikipedia seems to have no problem discussing it. Do you deny the average IQ of Russia is 96?

Further, the data in the book come from multiple sources, which you failed to notice. It isn't as if the authors just breezed in with an IQ test and then said, "OMFG Russians have an IQ of 96 which parallels their complete failure throughout history!"


----------



## Conservationist

Bach said:


> Some people are just so desperate to get out of the deep south, they'd even go to Belgium


Belgium's great, but so's the deep south. Unless you have a chip on your shoulder. That usually happens when you fear you're favored for political or social reasons, and haven't made it on merit alone. When that feeling goes away, so does the chip.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Conservationist said:


> Please disprove it then. Wikipedia seems to have no problem discussing it. Do you deny the average IQ of Russia is 96?
> 
> Further, the data in the book come from multiple sources, which you failed to notice. It isn't as if the authors just breezed in with an IQ test and then said, "OMFG Russians have an IQ of 96 which parallels their complete failure throughout history!"


I'm very sceptical about it, yes.

''Central to the book's thesis is a tabulation of what Lynn and Vanhanen believe to be the average IQs of the world's nations. Rather than do their own IQ studies (a potentially massive project), the authors average and adjust existing studies.

For 104 of the 185 nations, no studies were available. In those cases, the authors have used an estimated value by taking averages of the IQs of neighboring or comparable nations. For example, the authors arrived at a figure of 84 for El Salvador by averaging their calculations of 79 for Guatemala and 88 for Colombia. Including those estimated IQs, the correlation of IQ and GDP is 0.62.''

No comment.

The authors have also adjusted the IQ levels according to the involved nation's economic power, more than vice versa, thus eliminating the possibility to prove anything.

It says in the article that the average IQ in Equatorial Guinea is 59. If I'm right, that would imply that all the Guineans are mentally retarded. Codswallop.

Besides, I do not believe the IQ measured by typical MENSA or school-authorities test to be of any importance. There is no correlation between your IQ and the success you achieve in life, as long as you are not obviously intelectually disadvantaged.

Besides, who says Russia has a history of failure? Describe what you mean by it.


----------



## Conservationist

OK, you're just against the scientific method -- I'm sorry, I don't have the patience to educate you. You're trying to use emotional standards where logic is called for. Let me know how that works, especially in life-threatening situations.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Conservationist said:


> OK, you're just against the scientific method -- I'm sorry, I don't have the patience to educate you. You're trying to use emotional standards where logic is called for. Let me know how that works, especially in life-threatening situations.


You leave the discussion having replied to none of my logical counter-arguments. How scientific is that?


----------



## Conservationist

Lisztfreak said:


> You leave the discussion having replied to none of my logical counter-arguments. How scientific is that?


"Logical" in your own mind.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Conservationist said:


> "Logical" in your own mind.


Be it then. I stop when desperate ad-homs begin. Have a nice life.


----------

